# [Risolto]Problema con vlc e ISO dvd

## pspgt

Salve a tutti mi chiamo Gabriele e sono nuovo del forum, uso Gentoo da molto tempo e mi sono sempre trovato bene. Ultimamente però sto avendo un problema che non sto riuscendo a risolvere e che mi da un po fastidio. Sono un patito di anime giapponesi, perciò ho creato sul mio pc delle immagini ISO di alcuni dvd (in particolare di Neon Genesis Evangelion Platinum Ed.) in modo da poterli vedere senza ogni volta inserire il dvd nel pc, e comunque per avere una copia di buckup per poter recuperare i dvd in caso di perdita/rottura dei supporti originali.

Ovviamente essendo dei file iso prima di riprodurli do un comando simile  a questo:

"sudo mount -o loop -t iso9660 dvd1.iso mountdir" 

e dopo avvio la riproduzione tramite vlc in questo modo:

"vlc mountdir"

fin qui tutto bene si avvia la riproduzione, compare il menu del dvd. Il problema si presenta all'avvio dell'episodio, ed è il seguente: mentre viene riprodotto il filmato, la riproduzione si interrompe, un po come se stesse visualizzando un video in streaming e il buffer video non avesse caricato completamente il video, e mettesse in pausa il video aspettando che il buffer venga ricaricato. A provare questa teoria su vlc, compare una barra gialla che aumenta progressivamente e quando raggiunge il 100% la riproduzione ricomincia, fermandosi nuovamente dopo poco (e per poco intendo veramente poco, 2-3 secondi al massimo). Questo rende impossibile la visione del dvd perchè vegono riprodotti 2-3secondi ogni 5. 

Questo problema si presenta solo con questa soluzione, visualizzando file avi, la riproduzione avviene correttamente.

Vi do qualche info sul mio pc, sperando che possiate aiutarmi a risolvere questo problema che mi sta facendo uscire pazzo.

Versione gentoo: 64bit

Processore: intel core i7-2600 

Scheda video: Nvidia GT 430 (driver nvidia 310.19, istallati tramite portage dal ramo testing)

Vlc è stato compilato con queste USE FLAGS:

media-video/vlc dvd ffmpeg mpeg mad wxwindows aac dts a52 ogg flac theora oggvorbis matroska freetype bidi xv svga gnutls stream vlm httpd cdda vcd cdio live

e su consiglio del sito ufficiale di vlc ho installato la versione testing:

media-video/vlc ~amd64

ma dava lo stesso problema anche con la versione stable

Un grazie anticipato a tutti, spero di aver inserito tutte le informazioni utiliLast edited by pspgt on Fri Dec 14, 2012 4:39 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Zizo

Il procedimento da te utilizzato può essere notevolmente semplificato, in quanto vlc è in grado di leggere direttamente i file iso, anche se non ricordo se questo dipende dall'uso o meno di qualche USE flag.

Per poterti aiutare in maniera più approfondita potresti dunque riportare i log di vlc e del sistema una volta lanciato il comando "vlc file.iso".

----------

## pspgt

 *Zizo wrote:*   

> Il procedimento da te utilizzato può essere notevolmente semplificato, in quanto vlc è in grado di leggere direttamente i file iso, anche se non ricordo se questo dipende dall'uso o meno di qualche USE flag.
> 
> Per poterti aiutare in maniera più approfondita potresti dunque riportare i log di vlc e del sistema una volta lanciato il comando "vlc file.iso".

 

Lanciando vlc file.iso la riproduzione non parte anche se il video sembra essere caricato, nel terminale ottengo questo risultato:

 *Quote:*   

> VLC media player 2.0.4 Twoflower (revision 2.0.3-289-g6e6100a)
> 
> [0x14569a8] main xml reader error: XML reader not found
> 
> [0x138a108] main libvlc: Esecuzione di vlc con l'interfaccia predefinita. Usa 'cvlc' per utilizzare vlc senza interfaccia.

 

Usando la mia procedura invece ottengo questo risultato:

 *Quote:*   

> VLC media player 2.0.4 Twoflower (revision 2.0.3-289-g6e6100a)
> 
> [0x14579a8] main xml reader error: XML reader not found
> 
> [0x138b108] main libvlc: Esecuzione di vlc con l'interfaccia predefinita. Usa 'cvlc' per utilizzare vlc senza interfaccia.
> ...

 

in particolare l'arresto del video avviene in corrispondenza di questo errore:

[0x7f73e0000b78] main input error: ES_OUT_RESET_PCR called

----------

## Franco191075

ciao in vlc devi abilitare la use flag "xml"

Inoltre come estrai il file iso? se sono dvd originali hanno una protezione che devi eliminare

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Ciao e benvenuto.

Anche io sospetto che tali DVD abbiano una qualche protezione e pertanto il tuo sistema sia perfetto, bensì il guaio sia nella Iso.

Hai mai provato con altri DVD? Prova a cercare delle guide su come rippare e superare le protezioni anticopia di tali supporti.

----------

## Franco191075

per il ripping dei dvd aggiungi la use flag css

```
quse -D css

 global:css: Enables reading of encrypted DVDs
```

a questo punto per ripparli pari pari uso k9copy o dvdrip per creare un avi

----------

## pspgt

Vi ringrazio delle risposte, l'iso è stata creata con K3b facendo una copia 1:1 del dvd, quindi credo che le protezioni non siano state bypassate, e forse sono proprio quelle l'ostacolo. 

Ho provato a ricompilare vlc aggiungendo la flag xml ma il risultato è sempre lo stesso.

Ora provo a ri-ripparli eliminando la protezione, grazie per i consigli intanto  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Franco191075

si infatti, in genere le protezioni consistono nell'inserire degli errori strategici nel filesystem, questi non possono essere memorizzati in un formato iso (ecco il perchè dei vari .nrg .cue ecc. che contengono informazioni aggiuntive)

----------

## pspgt

Ho provato a effettuare una copia eliminando le protezioni, ora la riproduzione va perfettamente, sicuramente il problema era dovuto alle protezioni del dvd originale.

Metto il tag risolto  :Very Happy:  grazie a tutti per i consigli e per l'aiuto. 

ora mi metto a rippare tutto il cofanetto, un buon natale a tutti  :Very Happy: 

----------

## djinnZ

 :Twisted Evil:  :Mr. Green:  :Mr. Green:  :Mr. Green: 

----------

